# What sizes does your toddler wear?



## Latte Mama (Aug 25, 2009)

In clothes, in shoes? And at what age? I'm curious and I know there will be a million different answers







.

I know clothes sizes can fluctuate so much but sheesh! My DS just turned 2 and these clothes sizes are ridiculous. He's in 3T pants and 4T shirts! He can wear a few 3T shirts but not many, the sleeves are just too short or it's too snug around the middle







. His feet right now are an 8 1/2-9 but growing daily it seems.

FTR he is 35 1/2 inches tall and 33 lbs.


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

My ds caden is 29 months old and wears 9-12/12-18 mth clothes and size 4 shoes ( though 4's are getting a bit snug so have just bought him a 5)


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

DS is 31 mons he is 37 lbs and 37.5". He is currently in mostly size 3T pants (although he still wears some 24 mon shorts) he wears mostly 3T and 4T shirts and PJs (although has some 24 mons and 5T) he is just coming out of size 9.5 shoes and going into 10.


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

DD is 3 years & a several months and wears mostly 4T, sometimes 3T, sometimes 4.
In shoes, she's all over the place... I guess we'll say 8 today..


----------



## PatchChild (Sep 1, 2006)

DS just turned three. Not much has changed size wise since he was 2.5. He wears 18 month or 2T bottoms (no diaper) and usually 2 or 3T shirts. He's a skinny little thing, lots of his shorts this summer were all the smaller size since length wasn't an issue.

Shoes are a 6 or 7.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Your son is a bit tall. My children are:

16 months, 22 lbs, I don't know how tall, wearing 2T because that is the hand-me-down for this season







, but probably fits 18-24 months and 24 months clothes. SIze 6 shoes.

4 in October, wears 5T. 4T is getting short, but they are still pretty loose though she's 60th % weight for height so go figure. She's 33 lbs and 38 or 39 inches I guess. Size 9 shoes fit her with a tiny bit of room left to grow.

Age sizing is all over the place. OshKosh runs true to age for kids in the 75th to 100th percentiles... if that even makes sense.


----------



## tonimk19 (Feb 7, 2007)

There can be such a wide variety of builds for kiddos even if they're the same weight/ size.

DD is almost 3 (Oct) and wears 2T shirts/ pants but for brands that run a tad smaller (Circo, Old Navy) I get 3T but she can wear most 3T dresses, etc. For the Fall/ winter clothing I'm getting 3 & 4T shirts and 3T pants (so she'll have space to grow). She just moved into size 8 shoes. She's 35.5" and 30 lbs.

It just makes more sense to buy a tad bigger so they can wear them longer.


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

DS is 28 months. He is average height (I think), but pretty slender. 36" 26lbs

Shorts - 6-9 month or 12 month (no diaper and 18/24 month fall down!)
Pants - 24/2T month for length, but need adjustable waist
Shirts - 18month-2T
Shoes - Size 6 or 7


----------



## physmom (Jun 15, 2009)

DD is almost 20 months and wears 2T-3T in both shirts/pants. She wears size 25 or probably 24W in European sizes (I'm not sure how that translates to American sizes).

Your son sounds like DD, she's a big girl, very tall for her age. It's hard because normally the bigger sizes make clothes longer instead of increasing the waist sizes because older kids tend to be a lot longer and leaner. Well, we found one thing that worked well is buying 5T capris when it comes to blue jeans. Normal play pants fit just fine in 2T/3T with a bit of a hem but blue jeans are just two tight!

FWIW, she's 34.5 inches and 29.5 lbs.


----------



## tjjazzy (Jan 18, 2007)

ds2 (2 at the end of the month) is in size 2T up to some size 4s in shirts. i think he's fitting size 3 best now though. he's moving into a 9 in shoes (the size his brother wore when he started kindergarten-that's at age 4 here but he was a little over 3.5.) for pants 2T-3 (prob more the 3s but it's summer so not wearing a lot of pants-shorts fit longer!), i think. people comment on how tall he is all the time.







i don't know what he weighs or how tall he is. i'm guessing 35 pounds? well over 34 inches tall b/c i believe that's about what he was when i measured him months ago.
ds1's size has always been whatever age he was. he starts to move into the next size about halfway through the year (age 4.5, in a size 4-5.) he cannot fit into anything with an X in it-maybe his brother will be able to wear those cute 3X pants i bought by accident!


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

Ds is 22 mos. & wears, for the most part, 3T & is very solidly a size 8 shoe.


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

Jack was 35 1/4 and 28lbs at 18 months ( bday 10/20) Not sure what he is right now but he is in 3Ts in most things wears a size 8xw shoe.


----------



## treeoflife3 (Nov 14, 2008)

Kiddo is 17.5 months and wearing 2T clothing... still fits in some 18 month clothing though. She is in size 6 shoes. 25 pounds and... 30? inches tall? maybe 33? you'd think I'd know something like that.


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

DS just turned 14 months and wears a boys 18-24mo with a size 5.5 wide shoe. IME girl's clothes run quite a bit smaller than boys, so in girls he wears a 24mo-2T (although the pants are a bit long the rest fits). I have no idea about weight/height but if I were to guess I'd say 32 inches/25lbs.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

Ds just turned 3 . He wears mostly 5t and some 4t stuff he also has some size6 stuff. It really depends on the brand. He wears a 9 or 10 in shoes.


----------



## YayJennie (Aug 7, 2008)

My son is 17 months old, about 33 inches and 24 lbs, and fitting in 18-24 month stuff. He's definitely grown out of 12 month, and some 2T even fit him. But he's tall and skinny, so I have the problem of finding pants that are tight enough but also long enough. It really depends on the brand. Oh and he's wearing about a size 7 in shoes. His feet grow ridiculously fast, and I wouldn't be surprised if he was in an 8 by the time he needed snow boots!


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

DD is 30 months and around 25lbs. Haven't measured height lately. She wears mostly 2T tops. Pants are a problem at the moment. She's just started wearing big gril panties rather than cloth diapers and none of her pants fit. She was wearing 18 months or 2T pants, but they fall down now. She has a few pairs of 12M shorts that fit, but none of her 12M pants are long enough anymore. I hope she gains some weight before it gets cold so some pants fit. Otherwise she's going to be wearing a lot of skirts and tights this fall and winter.


----------



## 2boyzmama (Jun 4, 2007)

DS1: 5.5 years, 46lbs, 44in. Size 5 or 6 pants and shirts. Size 11 shoe.

DS2: 3.5 years, 26lbs, 35in (he's my little guy). Size 2T everything. Size 5 shoe.

DS3: 11 months, 22lbs, 30in?? Size 12month everything, no shoes yet.


----------



## shanniesue2 (Jul 4, 2007)

DS is 30 months and a skinny minnie.

We are in the middle of diaper AND season transitions, so it's tough

In cloth diapers, he can wear 18-24 month sizes in shorts

In undies or sposies, he usually wears 12 months or 12-18 for shorts. Anything bigger slides off (even just the straight 18 months).

We have had to pull out some pants b/c we're in Chicago for the weeknd and the temps are in the 60s today. Anything with 18 months on the size tag is too short in the leg. But 24 months is to big in the waste... so I guess we're going to have to resign ourselves to nothing but adjustable waste pants.

shirts, he wears about an 18 months size.

shoes are size 6-7

For the record he weighs about 24 pounds and is somewhere in the range of 33" (I think, we haven't gotten a solid measure on his height in a while)


----------



## Everrgreen (Feb 27, 2007)

DS is 19 months old, 32-33" tall, about 25lb

Shoes: currently a size 6

Clothes: bottoms are mostly 18-24 months, although he has a couple things from one particular brand in size 12-18 months that still fit, tops are 18 - 24 months as well

I find it funny that irl I always have people commenting on how big he is for his age (tall), yet, whenever I read things here on mdc it almost seems like he's actually small for his age.


----------



## pumpkin (Apr 8, 2003)

At 18 months she can still get away with wearing some 6-12 month sized things. Mostly 12-18 month. She is skinny and tall so she would be almost a 2t in height, but in weight she fits into the 6-12. It is making it really hard to buy the next seasons clothes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

My ds is two and he still fits into his 18 month pants


----------



## corrieoseal (Aug 12, 2009)

At almost 27 months DD wears a size 2t and a 5.5 shoe.


----------



## dollyanna (Jan 29, 2008)

DD is 27 months. She's probably 33-34" tall and weighs 26lbs.

Sizes, she's all over the map. She has some 12 month shorts she can still wear, yet she has some 3T scooters from Children's Place that are a bit long, but totally fit otherwise. I think her "real" size is probably still about 24months, but for fall I'm generally buying 2T & hoping she'll grow into it soonish. She only has 18month pants and they are almost all way too short (except the few freakish ones that never fit her last year). I think she'll still be in a diaper for a while, so hopefully that will keep the pants somewhat staying up until she gets a little bigger.

Shoe size, she's wearing a 6 now but she is definitely due for new shoes.


----------



## MamaPhD (Jul 30, 2009)

DD is 21 months, 35" 26lbs. Last checkup she was 90% height, 50% weight. Usually she wears 2T top and bottom but really depends on the brand. Size 6.5-7 shoes.


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

My son is two years and seven months. He wears a 4T in shirts, a 3T in pants, and a size 9 or 10 in shoes.

Going back to read the other responses now!


----------



## IngaAnne (Nov 19, 2009)

My son just turned 15 months old. At his doctor's appt last week, he was 30" tall and 23lbs which put him in the 18th percentile for height and 31st for weight. He small for his age, but adorably chubby. Right now, he's outgrowing the smallest of his 12m clothing width-wise. His pudgy thighs and belly always outgrow the clothes right when they are starting to fit lengthwise. For fall/winter, I bought 24m for shirts so they'll fit through Febuary (hopefully) and 18m pants (he was swimming in the 24m pants). Right now, he wears a size 4 shoe. This fall, we'll need to size up to a 5.


----------



## marispel (May 27, 2008)

DS is 25 months. Weighs 30lbs and 36" tall.

He wears 2T shirts & shorts
He is in a 7 shoe and will need an 8 in the next month.


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

My DD is 13mo and wears 6-12mo clothes. Her shoes are mostly Robeez (9-12mo), but her regular shoes are a size 2/3. She's my little peanut (28" and 19lbs).


----------



## Leningradka (Aug 20, 2008)

DS is 20 mo and is in 18 mo cloth, and 24 mo pj, thou his shorts are still 12 mo (length not an issue). 12 mo pants fit, but they are too short. Shoes are getting closer to 6. He is a skinny tall little thing (he is 32 in (75%) and 23 lbs (10%).


----------



## babydanielsmom (Jan 18, 2008)

Ds just turned 3 yrs old. He's 39ins and weighs 29 1/2 lbs. Pants are a 3T shirts are a 4T and his shoe size is 9.5.


----------



## Novus (Mar 16, 2010)

DS is 16 mos old. Clothes: he can sometimes get away with 18 mos, but they tend to be too small, esp. pants with a cloth diaper on. Usually, it's 24 mos or 2T.

Shoes: Size 6 or 7, depending on the brand & style.

He weighs 26-ish lbs and is 32.5 (I think) inches tall.


----------



## MoMo's Mama (Apr 5, 2010)

DD is 37 mo and is 36.6 lbs and 39.5 inches. She wears 4T pants, size 4/5 shirts, and 9.5 shoes. Everyone thinks she is a 4 y.o.


----------



## Engineering_Mama (Jun 24, 2008)

DD is turning 2 this month and is 24 lbs and 33 inches. She's wearing mostly18-24 month clothes. The few 2T things she has are huge on her. I just bought a bunch of 2T clothes on clearance for next summer. Hopefully they'll fit then. I just bought her size 5 shoes because she's outgrown her 4s.


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

DS is 35 mos.

Shoes: range from 8-10
Shirts: 3-4T
Shorts: 2-3T
Pants: I hope a 3T will fit this fall.


----------



## redvlagrl (Dec 2, 2009)

DD is 23 mths. I think about 27 lbs?

She wears a 2T top and was in 2-3T bottoms (cloth diaper bum) but recently toilet trained so now everything is too big. The 18-24 mths stuff fits better around the bum.

She wears a 7 shoe and it has a bit of growing room.


----------



## Auraji (Sep 19, 2008)

DD is 16 months. She weights 24lb and measures 33 and something inches. She wears 12-18M/18-24M and some 2T. She wears size 5 and 6 shoes.


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

OP, sounds like our kids are on the same growth curve. DS is 22 months old, 35" tall, 28lbs. This summer he wore 2T clothes and 7 sandals. His 2T summer things were starting to get snug so for fall/winter I bought him 3T tops (he can wear 2T fine for now but the sleeves he will outgrow in just a little while) and 3T or 4T pants. I shop the consignment sales for everything but his shoes. The 3T bottoms are perfect in length, and the 4Ts I am going to hem so I can let them down later on. I just had to buy him size 8 shoes because his 7 tennies from spring wouldn't fit.


----------



## gagin37 (May 25, 2008)

ds is 2 and has been in 2-3t clothes since January. Right now he's 28.6lbs and about 34.5in tall. He's really grown into the pants length wise. I feel like when the weather cools down enough for jeans, he'll but up into a solid 3t for pants. He always seems to outgrow the waist long before the length in pants.


----------



## cdmommie (Aug 7, 2007)

DD1 just turned 3 and is in size 5 shirts and size 4/5 dresses and pants. She wears toddler size 9.5 or 10 shoes. She is 37.5 pounds and 40 inches tall.

DD2 is 17 months old and wears size 9 months onsies and shirts and 12 months pants and dresses (they are too big around but she has long legs so we pin or roll the waist, lol). She is 20.6 pounds and 33 inches tall. She wears size 3 and 4 shoes (tiny feet).


----------



## jillmamma (Apr 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Latte Mama* 
In clothes, in shoes? And at what age? I'm curious and I know there will be a million different answers







.

I know clothes sizes can fluctuate so much but sheesh! My DS just turned 2 and these clothes sizes are ridiculous. He's in 3T pants and 4T shirts! He can wear a few 3T shirts but not many, the sleeves are just too short or it's too snug around the middle







. His feet right now are an 8 1/2-9 but growing daily it seems.

FTR he is 35 1/2 inches tall and 33 lbs.

Other than being 4 inches taller, he is about the same size as my just turned FIVE year old!







She is 39.5 inches, 32 lb, about a 9 shoe and some 4/4T stuff is still big on her, but I am getting to where most 3T's are being put away for baby sister. At 2. she was about 19 lb, 31 inches, and in 18 months clothes. My oldest (boy) at 2 was about 34 inches, 24 or 25 lb, and in 2T clothes. My youngest is only 7 months, so not there yet.


----------



## omamasmama (Nov 20, 2010)

DD is 23 months and wears at least 3t tops and bottoms. Size 7 shoe and I think she's about to grow into the next size fast.


----------



## Marissamom (Dec 17, 2009)

DD is 18 months, and wears mostly 12 months clothes, though if not for the length of pants she could wear most 9 month clothes. she wears size 5 shoes.


----------



## matey (Sep 15, 2006)

ds is 3 and wears 18-24 months. Just 18 months is too small and 24 months is usually too big. 18-24 months is pefect right niow. He's teeny tiny, btw.


----------



## belltree (Mar 10, 2009)

I have a 13month old, 30in, 20 lbs:

he wears 18mon-24month clothing

Hats he wears at 3T

and shoes 7.5.

Small body, gigantic feet...


----------

